# صورة تماف ايريني تذرف زيت و علامة صليب على الدرع



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب تعجبكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*صوووره جميله جداااا

بركه صلواتهاتكون معانا

مرسي ليكي jesus156​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

صوره روعه فعلا
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## nonaa (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله اوى الصورة
بركه صلوات امنا ايرينى مع الجميع
امين​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بركه صلوات امنا ايرينى  تكون معنا جميعآ شكرآ على الصورة الجميلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بركه صلوات امنا تماف ايرينى 

فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*بركه صلاتها تكون معنا 

ميرسى اووووووووى على الصورة الرائعة دى​*


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بركه صلواتها تكون معنا امين

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ايهابكوا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

صورة رائعة بركة صلواتها تكون معانا


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_بركت شفاعتهم وصلاواتهم تكون معنا 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## hmmm (29 نوفمبر 2008)

صورة   جميييييييييلة  قوى   بركة   صلوات الام ايرينى  معنا   دائما


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 نوفمبر 2008)

واااااو ناايس
مرسي​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (30 نوفمبر 2008)

صوره جميله جدا​ 
بركة صلوات المحبوبه ايريني​ 
بحبك يايتها القديسه اريني​


----------



## vetaa (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*بموووووت فيها*
*بركتها وشفاعتها تكون معانا دايما*

*ميرسى يا كوكى يا قمر*
*ومستنين تانى بقى*


----------



## jsamawi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

صور حلوة كثير


----------



## الملك أبجر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين بركاتها تكون معكم جميعاًً


----------



## jolly (30 نوفمبر 2008)

تماف جوهرة غالية ثمينة كانت معانا والسما اودعناها تشفع فينا


----------



## trank (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بركه صلوات امنا تماف ايرينى 

فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بركة صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معانا كلنا 
ميرسى عالصورة الجميلة[/size]​*


----------



## GOOD LIFE (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بحب امى ايرينى اوى اوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي مروركم جميعا


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*عسل يا روكا بجد صورة جميلة شكرا ليكى بركة امنا ايرينى تحميكى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *عسل يا روكا بجد صورة جميلة شكرا ليكى بركة امنا ايرينى تحميكى​*



مرسيه جدا ليكي يا مرمر علي مرورك ربنا معاكي وبركة صلوات الام ايؤيني تكون معنا امين


----------



## tena_tntn (6 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميلة اوى


----------



## gorg_star (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بركة صلاتهم و شفاعتهم تكون دائما معانا 
شكرا ربنا يباركك


----------



## مايكل عادل صبحى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ومحتاج تصلوا من اجلى 
الابن الضعيف مايكل عادل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> صور جميلة اوى



مرسيه ليكي يا تينا علي مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

gorg_star قال:


> بركة صلاتهم و شفاعتهم تكون دائما معانا
> شكرا ربنا يباركك



مرسيه ليك جورج علي مرورك ربنا معاك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مايكل عادل صبحى قال:


> مشكور ومحتاج تصلوا من اجلى
> الابن الضعيف مايكل عادل



مرسيه ليك يا مايكل علي مرورك ربنا معاك وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *عسل يا روكا بجد صورة جميلة شكرا ليكى بركة امنا ايرينى تحميكى​*




مرسيه علي مرورك يا مرمر ربنا معاكي ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يتمجد اسم الرب 
شكرااااااااا jesus156
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> يتمجد اسم الرب
> شكرااااااااا jesus156
> سلام المسيح​






مرسيه ليك يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*جمييييييلة اوى..

بركة شفاعتها معاناااااا *​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بركة صلواتها تكون معانا امين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *جمييييييلة اوى..
> 
> بركة شفاعتها معاناااااا *​



مرسيه ليكي مرمر علي مرورك نورتي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> بركة صلواتها تكون معانا امين



مرسيه ليك جاي في الطريق عليمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## DEEPLY (2 يناير 2009)

يا ترى حصلت فين المعجزة مع الصورة؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يناير 2009)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسيه علي مرورك 

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## ilovejeseus (19 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يناير 2009)

ilovejeseus قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا جدا



مرسيه علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

